# White House Honey Ale



## deboard (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/09/01/ale-chief-white-house-beer-recipe

Not a beer maker myself, but I enjoy a good one every now and then and found this cool.


----------



## joea132 (Sep 3, 2012)

Very cool video. The other chef needed to stop pumping the auto-siphon though!!!


----------



## MACs (Sep 6, 2012)

So does anyone else see problems with this recipe?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Wh_beer_recipe_honey_ale.jpg


----------



## wvbrewer (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like they have'nt made much beer, but if they follow directions it should turn out decent.. Thats a lot of pressure to be under for a homebrewer..


----------



## andy123 (Sep 6, 2012)

I heard some comments that said it was a lot of gypsum. I dying to make that hone ale.Northern brewer has it in kits but 16 hours after the recipes release it was on sale @ http://www.windriverbrew.com/WhatsNew.html


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 20, 2012)

MACs said:


> So does anyone else see problems with this recipe?
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Wh_beer_recipe_honey_ale.jpg



Yeah, they need to add some diastatic powder to the steep or they won't be converting that biscuit malt...or just do a full on mini-mash with some 2 row added in. Or, just not make it because it looks pretty generic and boring .


----------



## andy123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I found a round tuet today so I cooked off a batch of W.H. Honey Ale. With almost 10 pounds of fermentables I thought it would be a higher gravity than average kits. I measured SG 1.067 so I looked at Austin Homebrew and they called it 1.057 brew. Tried the Brew calculus site and they added up SG 1.066 for a 6.7 %ABV and 217 calories. Guess I'll have to skip lunch.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick update. You can now get these as kits...

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/brewing/recipe-kits/white-house-recipe-kits


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 4, 2013)

I made a version of this recipe, it was very watered down and light, not much body at all, but if this is how the Prez likes his beer...so be it.... I prefer more body in my beer, I'm surprised that the white House didn't bring in someone that knew how to brew all grain.
I've made about 7 or 8 brews adding fresh honey, it really gives it a nice light sweetness, body and mouthfeel.


----------

